
Pentagon Building Wish List for New Technology Spending - BillPollak
http://www.defenseone.com/business/2017/12/pentagon-building-wish-list-new-technology-spending/144249/
======
mtgx
It must be nice to have an increase in budget so large that it could have been
used to pay for free public college education for everyone.

